# My soil SUCKS Please Help



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello all. Im new to the forum. Cut to the chase
I live in Dallas area. Have a 5 year old new build house on 1 acre. The builder put down 5k of sod when built. I went in over the next year and sodded the entire acre. I have who knows how many different types of Bermuda, But they are not all the same. I also did put in sprinklers on the entire acre also. So water wont be a problem

My major problem is my soil. I believe it is compacted beyond believe. I can water in the morning and it can be dried and cracked by the afternoon. 75 degree temps.

I also just laid down about 15 tons of sand in my front yard to start to work on getting that leveled.

I will be getting a soil test done ASAP. I have put down my Pre-E and it seems to be working pretty good in the front yard. But my back yard is struggling. I have many bare and really dry spots, weedy. 
I just purchased some Air-8 , RGS and 5 gallons of Humic 12. I plan on putting some of that on the entire yard pretty heavy,. 
But my main question is. How do I start to get some healthy soil going on??
And the bright green grass in the shot is because I have 2 septic sprinklers in the backyard also..
Thanks


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Have you aerated yet? I'm talking the 'ole fashion way and not that liquid stuff. Also, since you applied Pre emergent there will be no seeding yet. How much of the pre-emergent did you apply (i.e. for a how many months)?

Just keep it in the back of your mind that this will be a "marathon" and not a "sprint." If you keep that in mind, you won't get frustrated because it will take some time.

Wait to see what the soil test reveals.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Methodical said:


> Have you aerated yet? I'm talking the 'ole fashion way and not that liquid stuff. Also, since you applied Pre emergent there will be no seeding yet. How much of the pre-emergent did you apply (i.e. for a how many months)?
> 
> Just keep it in the back of your mind that this will be a "marathon" and not a "sprint." If you keep that in mind, you won't get frustrated because it will take some time.
> 
> Wait to see what the soil test reveals.


Yes i core aerated a month ago. I. About to dump some 20-0-0 liquid along with some Air8 and humic 12...


----------



## mike_b (Mar 29, 2020)

You might also try some wetting agents to help the water penetrate deeper into the soil.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

mike_b said:


> You might also try some wetting agents to help the water penetrate deeper into the soil.


Could you give me an example.


----------



## mike_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Sure, some people use sodium laureth sulfate or baby shampoo. There are also commercial products like Penterra. If you want to look at organics look at yucca extract.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd wait till you get the results of your soil test before you apply anything whatsoever to it. For all you know, you could be doing the exact opposite of what's required and making the problem worse. What's a couple weeks?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Soil wetting agents, baby shampoo, SLS, and similar products are fine in just about all soils and won't impact anything you might do based on a soil test.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Post up your soil test when you get it. I am curious to see the results. Looking at your yard, I know what I'd probably do if it were my yard, but I'll wait to see the results.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok got a soil prob today and my clay is so compacted. I could not get a sample. Pure dark clay.

NOW WHAT!! Any ideas??


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

conroyz28 said:


> Ok got a soil prob today and my clay is so compacted. I could not get a sample. Pure dark clay.
> 
> NOW WHAT!! Any ideas??


Try again when it's wet.


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

I'm in Dallas too and in the same boat but my grass is St Aug. If I send in a soil sample it will just be pure clay. Hahahah


----------



## Marty_marrr (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm in north Dallas (Plano), we all have clay. I sometimes wonder how any grass grows in this soil and with our dry hot summers. I'm by no means an expert, this year I decided I wanted the assassin yard ( I think cause I'm home all week this year). I just did a home test on my soil, (PH, N, N, K) I was surprised my numbers were good. I was a little low in nitrogen but it's about time for me to throw some more fert. I switched to milorganite a few months ago. It seems to be working well. I'm also start spraying humic acid and other organic's to help the soil. My next search is a setting agent so I don't hit my late summer $150-200 water bill. I've heard good things about hypertonic, yucca, Scott's everydrop , SLSA and good ole baby shampoo. I've applied one application of baby shampoo (because it was the cheapest option). So far I can't tell is it's helped or not.


----------

